
Visualising “Anti Goals” in Software Projects and Startups - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/post/news/2020/01/17/Anti-Goals
======
bobm_kite9
This is something of a riff on Sun Tzu ‘Strategy without tactics is the
slowest route to victory. ‘.

I hope people find the imagery useful.

